# Lock and Dam



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Whitebassfisher got me going with his post on the whites. I couldn't hold back so off I went solo, I made the decision at 8AM and it's hard to find buddies on a last second thing.
I got at the river about 11AM and the river was green clear. The wind was slight and out the north and cloudy for the day. There was about two dozen people fishing on both sides of the river and half was soaking minnows and the other throwing jigs. Everybody had a stringer in the water with bass on them, most all looked to be 11-13 inch males. There was a couple of boats out and the rest bank fishing like me.
I started with tandem 1/8 jigs and beetle spin bodies with no takers. After a few minutes I swapped to curly tails and a med. fast retrieve and started hooking up. There was a guy next to me with a 9 ft. spinning rod and a weighted cork and a 6 ft leader with a curly tail on the end catching one every cast. I stared talking to him and his name was Lou with the Flex Coat Co. I told him I built rods and used his product on the rods I was using, small world. I probably caught 50-70 total and kept only a dozen, that's all I wanted. 
I think Don caught all the big ones out maybe. It won't be long till the big girls get up there for the bank fisherman, they're not as fast as those little males. Bedias should have the big girls there already. It was a good day all around.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Great report Johnny! 

Fun isn't it?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks for the spot on report. low and green, that's the stuff!


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Nice report Johnny. Wonder if the Hybrids are biting yet. Nice looking whites. Remember that trip we made up there Loy?


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

WTG on the report. Clean and concise with good photos.
I hate to be the carrier of bad new. Just looked at my radar. There is a big ugly red and orange thing out in west Texas moving towards the upper Trinity watershed. It could drop enough rain to change the flow and water color at the Locks in about 4 to 5 days.
Not a big rise but diffinently a game changer. 
The good news is that the rise will bring the larger fish and the hybrids up quicker.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

good report, thanks


----------



## blackghost_98 (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks so much for the report. Enjoyed the photos also. Brings back lot of memories.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

WTG JJ. Great report at a special place.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Nice fish - Thanks for the report.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

It felt good to finally make a report on this forum. I did see a striper caught on the opposite side (channel). Looked to be maybe in the 5-6 lb range.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Was the Flex Coat guy able to cast a long way? They have developed some rods for weighted casting corks that allow some long cast I believe.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Yes he did and was. He was able to get to the edge of the channel where most the fish were. The corks resemble the ones I use below the dam but miniatures. I believe his rod and reel had more benefit than the corks. He encouraged me to look at the web sight for the corks. I just rigged up a popping cork with some extra weight and started catching. I changed back to just jigs after a few because it was more fun.


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

Nice box of fish and great report John!

-LP


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Johnny I know what you mean; just a jig is more fun to me also than a jig under a cork. I am different than most in that I only tie on one jig rather than 2 in tandem. It seems I can feel it better.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Yes WBF, but why do you have a roadrunner for your avatar?


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

I want to put my favorite lure on my avatar but I can't find a decent photo of crank telephone on the web.


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

Maybe I'll take my mug off my avatar, and substitute it wth a stick of dynamite!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Substitute it with some thing, PLEASE! LOL


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Where is this Lock and Dam located? I live in Baytown and how do I get there? Can someone PM me?

BTW, nice catch of WB and Merry Christmas to all!!!


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Merry Jesus Christmas all. Going to the Lock you head north on 45 till people don't speak english anymore, turn east at Centerville and go some more and all the people start looking the same there will be a river, turn underneath it and hang a left till it stops and give some money up ($2). Stumble on down the bank, slide if it rained recently, and get it.
Seriously, there are some great and friendly people up there and if you have any questions about fishing just ask anybody.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Look at a Google map or Google Earth. It is just about 1/2 mile above where hiway 7 crosses the Trinity River west of Crockett. Look at 31 20 18.08 N 95 39 27.56 W.
It dates back to the steamboat days when they shipped cotton down river to the Galveston Wharves.


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

Is there anywhere to launch a boat close by ?


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

no not really Grady. there's a steep trolly you can hire, but leave your Tracker at home. When i go there, I take my 12' duck jon boat, and get on the trolly. It's an interesting and sometimes great place to fish. sounds like the time is near.
GoneFish'n
Charlie


----------



## flashlight (Jul 9, 2007)

Here is a website for them, http://www.lockndammarina.com/. Bunch of good folks up there.


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

GoneFish'n said:


> no not really Grady. there's a steep trolly you can hire, but leave your Tracker at home. When i go there, I take my 12' duck jon boat, and get on the trolly. It's an interesting and sometimes great place to fish. sounds like the time is near.
> GoneFish'n
> Charlie


Thanks,Charlie


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

flashlight said:


> Here is a website for them, http://www.lockndammarina.com/. Bunch of good folks up there.


Thanks for the link flashlight..........


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks for the info!!! When I go up to our lake house @ White Rock Creek, I will try to take a day trip north to the Lock-N-Dam. Only looks like 45-60 minutes drive from our location @ WRC.


----------



## GBird (Jun 12, 2010)

Flashlight, thanks for the link. In that link there is a very interesting article on the history of the Trinity River.


----------



## HonkyFin (May 28, 2004)

Dont forget your white and yellow curly tail Roadrunners,,,


----------



## HGX_Fisherman (Feb 26, 2009)

That sounds like a pile of fun!!

Can't wait till the bite fires up a little closer to home.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

It's a long way to travel for me and I use this to make my mind up. The river level is OK till it gets 13-14 ft means, after that the current gets the fish moving down stream a bit and they're not as packed around the locks.
http://waterdata.usgs.gov/nwis/uv/?site_no=08065350


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

nice report. Thank you for the information.


----------



## tennis2003 (Dec 27, 2010)

I am not familiar with this location can you tell me where this is?


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

*It's easy*

its east of Centerville. from my location you go north on Interstate 45 to Centerville. go east on hwy. 7 approx. 20 miles, and just before you cross the Trinity River bridge, you turn left off the road, and the marina is right there. Depending on where you are, you can also go west out of Crocket on hwy. 7 and get there. Good Luck
GoneFish'n
Charlie


----------



## jc53 (Jul 6, 2009)

*Is it safe to eat fish caught at L&D?*

I was reading the History page on the L&D marina website. The last paragraph talked about water pollution problem on the Trinity...

Googling on fish consumption advisory from Trinity, I found this TPWD page and this new page posted in this past July. L&D is located between Leon and Houston Counties, which are next to Freestone and Anderson counties -- both are on the banned county list.

So the questions are:
Is it really safe to eat fish caught at L&D?
Do you guys eat the fish you caught there?


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

jc53 said:


> I was reading the History page on the L&D marina website. The last paragraph talked about water pollution problem on the Trinity...
> 
> Googling on fish consumption advisory from Trinity, I found this TPWD page and this new page posted in this past July. L&D is located between Leon and Houston Counties, which are next to Freestone and Anderson counties -- both are on the banned county list.
> 
> ...


 Interesting. What I can see is the area dicribed is north of the locks. The fish people are targeting are WB, more or less migratory and seriuosly doubt they have time to be contaminated even if that area was baned. If that was the case you couldn't eat the WB from the lake when they headed back down stream. That's just my thoughts.


----------

